# Mid Level Gaming Rig < 90k



## naman.gemini (Mar 18, 2014)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run?
Ans:
*Gaming -High end games like Battlefield 4, Crysis 3, AC Series . Multiplayer games like dota2 in best configuration.
Rendering - After Effects, Video Editing, HD Video Streaming
*
2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
*Ans:
Rs 90,000 (can extend if a reasonable logic is provided)*

3. Planning to overclock?
*Ans: Yes*

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
*Ans: Windows 8.1 *

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
*Ans: 1TB *

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
*Ans: Yes, 24 Inch preferably. Full HD*

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
*Ans: Speakers, Mouse, Keyboard*

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
*Ans: This week*

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
*Ans: Will ask a retailer to assemble the parts*

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
*Ans: Delhi. Yeah, Nehru Place. Open to online shops (which have decent market reputation)*

11. Additional Details?
*Ans:* I'm a casual gamer, though played mostly dota last 2-3 years. Previously I had Dell studio 1555 laptop, which I have been using for past 5 years, so it's pretty outdated now. I am targeting to buy a powerful machine which wouldn't have bounds on playing upcoming high end single player games with full resolution and video settings and would be able to drag along for like 3-4 years. This is the current configuration that I built. Most fields taken from last month's Digits's Killer Rigs column. Basically I have gone with a greedy approach fitting the most expensive item that fits my budget, which makes me feel am considering useless stuff. Please let me know your thoughts.

*Config in Consideration:*
Intel i7 3.5 GHz 4770k
ASRock Z87 Extreme 4 Motherboard
Nvidia geforce gtx 760
Kingston HyperX Beast DDR3 16 gb RAM
Cooler Master 750/850 Watt PSU
A nice (transparent) cabinet with blue/green led lights
24'' HD Monitor



Thanks


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 18, 2014)

Now I know nothing, but I would either wait until Haswell-E, or if I had that budget would try a 4930k, if not at least a 6C/12T Xeon.
I said that cause After Effects and Video rendering will help you a lot with some extra cores / threads. If it were only for gaming then even those cheap i5 would be enough


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 18, 2014)

Intel i7 3.5 GHz 4770k -23000,
ASRock Z87 Extreme 4 Motherboard -11200,
Zotac GTX 760 2GB -19000,
Corsair Venegance 16GB 1600MHz RAM -9500,
Seasonic SS750KM3 PSU -10500,
Coolermaster CM Storm 2 Cabinet -7800,
Dell S2440L 24 LED -13000.
TOTAL -94,000.


----------



## ravi847 (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Mid Level Gaming Rig &lt; 90k*

Get an i5 processor and get the R9 290x for a gaming setup.
Its a shame that a 90k shouldn't have a high end gpu like the Titan killer.
I get carried away at times yeah

- - - Updated - - -

Get a lower end motherboard too so that would free up some more of your budget.


----------



## naman.gemini (Mar 18, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Now I know nothing, but I would either wait until Haswell-E, or if I had that budget would try a 4930k, if not at least a 6C/12T Xeon.
> I said that cause After Effects and Video rendering will help you a lot with some extra cores / threads. If it were only for gaming then even those cheap i5 would be enough



I need it mostly for gaming, and very occasionally for AfterEffects stuff, which won't be very hard on cpu. So I don't think more multi threading is gonna help me that much, considering the additional cost.



> Intel i7 3.5 GHz 4770k -23000,
> ASRock Z87 Extreme 4 Motherboard -11200,
> Zotac GTX 760 2GB -19000,
> Corsair Venegance 16GB 1600MHz RAM -9500,
> ...



Thanks, this seems fine to me. Would it make a big difference if instead of LED I go for a LCD, I could use the extra money for even cooler cabinet.

And would it be a logical choice to go for a cheaper processor like AMD 8350 and upgrading graphic card even more say to gtx 770 or r9 280x, considering for a while that Gaming is the sole usage. Thoughts?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 18, 2014)

All the monitors are LCD, LED is just the back-lighting, which in my eyes is no way superior than my 6 years old LCD monitor. But I don't know if there's any non-LED backlit monitor available or not. People eat that LCD/LED things, and so they keep providing it


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 18, 2014)

You can go for a Xeon / r9 290or r9 280x combo

Shiva


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 18, 2014)

get the following. 760 wont cut for next gen games.

Intel i7 4770k -23k
Asus z87 a -12k
Corsair Venegance 8GB x 1 -5.5k / kingston hyperx blue /gskill riplawsx 
get sapphire r9 290 tri-x - 37.5k. do not compromise here. much better than chosen 760.
wd blue 1tb - 3.8k
Seasonic s12ii 620 -5.5k, m12 ii 650 -7k
Corsair carbide 400r - 5.5k . side panel may cost little  more.
Dell S2240l-8.6k/ aoc i2369vm -12k /HP 22fi - 11k


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 18, 2014)

Exactly. 760 is NOT a great card for gaming, especially for people who like to play everything at maximum settings.
R9 290 should be the target. Should drive you through for the next 18 / 24 months at Ultra, I guess.
Btw, what's the Nvidia card for R9 290 replacement?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 18, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Exactly. 760 is NOT a great card for gaming, especially for people who like to play everything at maximum settings.
> R9 290 should be the target. Should drive you through for the next 18 / 24 months at Ultra, I guess.
> Btw, what's the Nvidia card for R9 290 replacement?



gtx 780 or 780 ti.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## naman.gemini (Mar 19, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> get the following. 760 wont cut for next gen games.
> 
> Intel i7 4770k -23k
> Asus z87 a -12k
> ...



I understand your concern, but r9 290 doesn't really fit in my budget, it's almost twice the cost of its counterpart (gtx 760). Shouldn't 760 be able to run upcoming games at *very high settings* if not at *ultra video settings*.

If I get a gtx 760 for now, after an year or so can I add _another_ gtx 760 and have twice the gpu power?
And do these graphic cards have any resale value in Indian market?

Sry if am asking dumb questions, I don't have any idea in this field


----------



## Cilus (Mar 19, 2014)

Then get R9 280X IicQ X2  from HIS, available around 23.5K. It is far more powerful than 760 and let you play most of the current titles at highest or very high settings.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 19, 2014)

naman.gemini said:


> I understand your concern, but r9 290 doesn't really fit in my budget, it's almost twice the cost of its counterpart (gtx 760). Shouldn't 760 be able to run upcoming games at *very high settings* if not at *ultra video settings*.
> 
> If I get a gtx 760 for now, after an year or so can I add _another_ gtx 760 and have twice the gpu power?
> And do these graphic cards have any resale value in Indian market?
> ...



if you think of crossfiring/sli-ing later, dont forget to get a good psu with 750w or higher. choose seasonic m12ii 750 or m12i 850 or corsair tx 750v2 or tx 850 v2.
also get 280x as suggested by cilus.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 20, 2014)

Spoiler






naman.gemini said:


> 1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run?
> Ans:
> *Gaming -High end games like Battlefield 4, Crysis 3, AC Series . Multiplayer games like dota2 in best configuration.
> Rendering - After Effects, Video Editing, HD Video Streaming
> ...






You can go with small changes to CPU , MB & GPU like below;

*Intel Xeon E3 1225 v3 -15200,
Gigabyte H87-D3H-7800,*
*Sapphire/HIS R9 280X 3GB -23000,*
Corsair Venegance 16GB 1600MHz RAM -9500,
Seasonic SS750KM3 PSU -10500,
Coolermaster CM Storm 2 Cabinet -7800,
Dell S2440L 24 LED -13000.
TOTAL -86,800.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 20, 2014)

^^ The above configuration is good but then OP has to sacrifice the overclocking ability which he has mentioned as an requirement. Since gaming is the main priority, OP can get a processor like i5 4670K and with the saved money, can accommodate a R9 290 card.


----------



## naman.gemini (Mar 20, 2014)

Cilus said:


> ^^ The above configuration is good but then OP has to sacrifice the overclocking ability which he has mentioned as an requirement. Since gaming is the main priority, OP can get a processor like i5 4670K and with the saved money, can accommodate a R9 290 card.



A R9 290x card is very expensive, I don't think cutting anywhere else would let me fit this card. I can go for 280x but here it says, there's not much difference between it and 760, should I go for 280x? GeForce GTX 760 vs AMD Radeon R9 280X


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 20, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Intel Xeon E3 1225 v3 -15200,


Any 6C / 12T Xeons, for around 27-28k, which will be under 90W TDP? Where can I see all the models of Xeon?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Mid Level Gaming Rig &lt; 90k*



bavusani said:


> You can go with small changes to CPU , MB & GPU like below;
> 
> *Intel Xeon E3 1225 v3 -15200,
> Gigabyte H87-D3H-7800,*
> ...



xeon e3 1225v3 is a quad core cpu without hyper threading , simply means it is same as core i5 4570 available at 13k locally with additional 2mb l3 cache. i wont suggest it for 15k. he may go for an overclockable config with i5 4570k/4670k or even i7 4770k.

- - - Updated - - -



whatthefrak said:


> Any 6C / 12T Xeons, for around 27-28k, which will be under 90W TDP? Where can I see all the models of Xeon?



not available at that price. 
i7 3930k / 4930k costs around 40k.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 20, 2014)

^^rijinpk1, *XEON e3 1225v3 is Hyper-Threading enabled Processor, having 4 C/8T configuration.* It is basically a i7 4770 with ECC memory support. And if OP is not into overclocking, it is a perfect choice.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 20, 2014)

Cilus said:


> ^^rijinpk1, *XEON e3 1225v3 is Hyper-Threading enabled Processor, having 4 C/8T configuration.* It is basically a i7 4770 with ECC memory support. And if OP is not into overclocking, it is a perfect choice.



nope. it is the 1230 v3 which has hyper-threading


----------



## Cilus (Mar 20, 2014)

^^ Ya, you are right, I got that misinformation from CPUBoss site, just checked the intel official product age.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 21, 2014)

[MENTION=68896]Cilus[/MENTION]

Weren't you a mod?? Want happened??

Shiva


----------



## snap (Mar 21, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> *cilius*
> 
> Weren't you a mod?? Want happened??
> 
> Shiva


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 21, 2014)

corrected.

Shiva


----------



## Cilus (Mar 21, 2014)

I lost my Modhood long time back. Lets not discuss it here buddy.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 21, 2014)

Im sorry this is offtopic but 



Cilus said:


> I lost my Modhood long time back. Lets not discuss it here buddy.


----------



## naman.gemini (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey guys, thanks for helping me out there. I finally ended up with following config:

Intel i5 3.4 GHz 4670k
Asus Z87 A Motherboard
Zotac Nvidia geforce gtx 770
Kingston HyperX Beast DDR3 8 gb RAM
Cooler Master 700Watt PSU
Thermaltake Chaser MK-I cabinet 
Dell s2440l

Now, I need to get a UPS. My society's generator starts within 5 min, so basically I need to avoid the fluctuation. I wanna get something as cheap as possible(max 2.5k)  which should sustain above config for 10-15 min. Any ideas?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 25, 2014)

Well you have to go with a i5 huh?
Whatever, congrats


----------



## naman.gemini (Mar 25, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Well you have to go with a i5 huh?
> Whatever, congrats



I thought it would be better to upgrade video card and downgrade processor :l


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 26, 2014)

naman.gemini said:


> Hey guys, thanks for helping me out there. I finally ended up with following config:
> 
> Intel i5 3.4 GHz 4670k
> Asus Z87 A Motherboard
> ...



Get these instead as they are very VFM:

Intel i5 4570 -14000,
Asus B85M-D3H -5500,
Sapphire/HIS R9 290 4GB -33000,
Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz -5800,
Seasonic SS650KM3 -7500,
Thermaltake Chaser MK-I -10500,
Dell S2440L LED 24" -13000,
APC 1.1KVA -5500.
TOTAL -94800.


----------



## naman.gemini (Mar 26, 2014)

I have already bought the configuration I mentioned above. Now for the UPS, I just wanna make sure if a 600VA ups from APC would be sufficient for my config?
Am considering this one: Amazon.in: Buy APC BR600CI-IN UPS Online at Low Prices in India | APC Reviews & Ratings


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 26, 2014)

naman.gemini said:


> I have already bought the configuration I mentioned above. Now for the UPS, I just wanna make sure if a 600VA ups from APC would be sufficient for my config?
> Am considering this one: Amazon.in: Buy APC BR600CI-IN UPS Online at Low Prices in India | APC Reviews & Ratings



The BR600 VS is rated at 360 W which is too below the power consumed by your PC. You'll need at least an 800 VA UPS, preferably an APC RS 1.1 kVA UPS.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 26, 2014)

naman.gemini said:


> I have already bought the configuration I mentioned above. Now for the UPS, I just wanna make sure if a 600VA ups from APC would be sufficient for my config?
> Am considering this one: Amazon.in: Buy APC BR600CI-IN UPS Online at Low Prices in India | APC Reviews & Ratings



apc 1100va is what you should get.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 26, 2014)

Just wanted to ask the OP what is the exact model of that Cooler Master 700W PSU.


----------



## naman.gemini (Mar 27, 2014)

Cilus said:


> Just wanted to ask the OP what is the exact model of that Cooler Master 700W PSU.



It's this one:
Cooler Master Thunder 700 Watts PSU
Cooler Master Thunder 700 Watts PSU - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com

I was under the impression that the whole 700 Watts won't be used. In a general scenario I would be using like 300 W, and multiplying with power factor inverse 300*1.5 = 450 VA UPS should suffice. Lets drag it to 600 VA (which is the UPS I mentioned above) , 600 * 0.7 ~ 400W. Wouldn't this be sufficient, I just have to wait for like 5 min for backup to kick in.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 27, 2014)

Get that PSU changed if possible. It's not good at all.


----------

